
Pseudo-Science Behind the Assault on Hydroxychloroquine - giardini
https://wattsupwiththat.com/2020/05/02/pseudo-science-behind-the-assault-on-hydroxychloroquine/
======
giardini
Alternate link: [https://www.zerohedge.com/health/pseudo-science-behind-
myste...](https://www.zerohedge.com/health/pseudo-science-behind-mysterious-
assault-hydroxychloroquine)

~~~
lbeltrame
I fear that the fact that zerohedge picked this up will make it even more
political than what it is now.

Proper trials, like the one by U of Minnesota, will give hopefully answers.

------
rurban
Misleading headline. Big money behind those attacks.

